# 92fs questions



## thoms715 (Dec 16, 2013)

First question is about decocker. There are no live rounds involved in this. Slide racked, hammer back and safety off (red dot exposed) If I switch the safety, decocker, down covering red dot hammer slams down, I feel hard. Is this ok?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Totally normal... my 92G has a decocker-only w/no safety and the hammer goes forward fast with an audible click. Normal function of Beretta's decocker... no worries.


I've decocked mine with live rounds in chamber hundreds of times and have had zero issues.


----------



## thoms715 (Dec 16, 2013)

thank you, just making sure before live handling.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I've had 92's and PX4's for many moons. I personally ease the hammer down with my thumb after pushing down the de-cocker/safety w/ my opposite index finger. Make sure you keep your fingers out and away from the trigger guard while using this technique. The pistol is designed to slam down, so it won't hurt it, but I prefer my more subtle approach. Been working for me for a long time, basically everyday for years.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

thoms715 said:


> First question is about decocker. There are no live rounds involved in this. Slide racked, hammer back and safety off (red dot exposed) If I switch the safety, decocker, down covering red dot hammer slams down, I feel hard. Is this ok?


I bought my 92 in 1992. But, I think the 92's with the safety/decocker still operate the same ? ? ?

With the mag out, and the chamber empty (for sure, for sure), rack the slide to
cock the hammer with the safety on "fire".

Look into the channel where the hammer is going to fall. You will see "the round
end of the pin" on the safety/decocker horizontal shaft that allows the hammer
to "connect through" to strike the firing pin.

Now turn the safety/decocker to "safe", and the hammer will drop. As you said, pretty hard.
Pull the hammer back a bit, and you will see that the "horizontal shaft" was rotated by the 
decocker and turned the "connection" so the hammer can NOT move the firing pin.

This, of course, is the "safe" position. The opposite end of the shaft has a shorter
safety/decocker lever that makes it ambidextrous. Making lefties happy. :mrgreen:

As you know, if the slide is racked with the "safety on" the hammer "falls down", 
ready for the double-action first shot after moving the safety to red dot "fire".

Thus, it is mechanically impossible for the decocker to "make a mistake".
Well, OK, nothing is impossible. Any failure in this system is much less likely
than your odds of hitting the Powerball multi-millions.

It takes a lot more words to decribe the safety/decocker function than to see how it works. :smt1099


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

denner said:


> I've had 92's and PX4's for many moons. I personally ease the hammer down with my thumb after pushing down the de-cocker/safety w/ my opposite index finger. Make sure you keep your fingers out and away from the trigger guard while using this technique. The pistol is designed to slam down, so it won't hurt it, but I prefer my more subtle approach. Been working for me for a long time, basically everyday for years.


Not mechanically needed, and I don't do it when pointed downrange. But, I'm with you. 
In my house, nothing wrong with making sure the hammer doesn't have the energy to set off a primer. :mrgreen:


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

No issues...perfectly normal.:smt033


----------



## thoms715 (Dec 16, 2013)

I had assumed so, but, it never hurts to ask. I love the looks and feel of this pistol. All my others are .45acp. I really think this fits in with them in quality and ascetics. Kinda like a piece of art.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Not mechanically needed, and I don't do it when pointed downrange. But, I'm with you.
> In my house, nothing wrong with making sure the hammer doesn't have the energy to set off a primer. :mrgreen:


DanP, it's mechanically needed on my "G" models, no safety, the decocker springs back up to the firing position. But yes, it would be preferable to allow the hammer to follow the slide back down as with the FS.


----------



## shooter69 (Jan 8, 2014)

Walther PPK/S works the same way.


----------



## valvestem (May 6, 2014)

I think the firing pin recedes into its' hidey hole as well when the decocker is activated.


----------

